# Weather in Lake Chapala?



## jaybird (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have been building up the courage to post for a few days now. As you might notice I am new to the Expat Forum and hope to become a regular. I am currently in the Lake Chapala area and have tons of questions. Every time I do a search online I always run into Expat forum so I thought this might be a great place for a newbie in Chapala.

I see allot of posts on the area in the forum, do many of you live here? My main question is the weather in chapala and ajijic, is it always this perfect? I have not seen a drop of rain since I have arrived. Some locals have complained it is cold in the mornings but compared to Vancouver it's nothing.

Anyway hope to make some friends and contribute to the forum.

Jayson


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forums. I will be moving to Ajijic the early part of April from Abbotsford BC and also have been searching the forums for areas where the humidity will not sap the strength out of me. From everything I've read Chapala has the second best climate in the world, I'm unsure what is #1.

From everything I've read you're experiencing typical weather. Not too shabby eh?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

jaybird said:


> I have not seen a drop of rain since I have arrived.


You are not likely to see any rain until late May or June. This is the dry season in central Mexico. During the summer the rains will start. In July, August and September there will be daily, short, and often intense storms. A lot of water for a half hour or an hour and then clearing.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

After living in Jocotepec on the west end of lake Chapala for 14 months I will assure you it rains. Sometimes for 2-3 days straight ... but usually part of the day and sunny the rest.

I bought my first heater in Mexico a year ago December and used it for 3-4 days (Chapala area). Now on the coast I consider sleeping with just a sheet or blankets


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

So my iPhone that suggests lows are currently between 3 and 6 degrees Celcius IS telling the truth?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your iPhone may be off, as those are computer generated estimates from GDL airport, where the quality of the weather station is in doubt. It is seldom accurate for the micro-climate that is Lake Chapala. The low on my veranda last night was more like 10-11C. Now, mid-morning, it is very pleasant and sunny. As the sun is straight up in April-May, it will be very dry and a bit dusty with no shade on the E-W streets, making it feel hot; hotter than it really is. When the rains come in mid to late June, they will wash away the dust and the surrounding mountains will suddenly turn a lush green. Nature's air conditioning will have been initiated, with cooling evening showers being common; sometimes downpours with noise and a light show. That will end in the fall and the cycle will start anew.
So, yes, we complain at the coolness of winter, when we may wear socks and a tee shirt under our outer shirt, or in April & May, when the sun can be intense and it may reach 90F/33C.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

+1 on questioning the GDL weather station at the airport (MMGL). It is generally 5 C below the readings from a weather station in central Guadalajara (KMXGUADA1).


----------



## jaybird (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, thanks everyone for all the replies and welcomes. Did not expect so many responses in such a short period of time. Have been doing so much more research and it seems every month here is nice and sunny expect for the rainy season some people have told me about. 

From what I have heard and read on several sites is that Lake Chapala does indeed have the second best climate in the world, the first was some town in Kenya Africa, not sure what the town is called.

Not sure what the weather is like in December but I highlt doubt I will need a heater. Going to the plaza this afternoon and tomorrow will be going to the popular Wednesday market 




Krogl said:


> Hello and welcome to the forums. I will be moving to Ajijic the early part of April from Abbotsford BC and also have been searching the forums for areas where the humidity will not sap the strength out of me. From everything I've read Chapala has the second best climate in the world, I'm unsure what is #1.
> 
> From everything I've read you're experiencing typical weather. Not too shabby eh?


----------



## jaybird (Feb 3, 2011)

I go a pretty good idea of what the weather is like everyday of the month. This site shows graphical pictures of weather in Lake Chapala for every month of the year:

Ajijic & Lake Chapala Weather: Second Best Climate in the World

February looks just like the weather we have outside now. From the looks of it Novembers seems to be the coldest month in the area?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

jaybird said:


> Not sure what the weather is like in December but I highlt doubt I will need a heater. Going to the plaza this afternoon and tomorrow will be going to the popular Wednesday market


December was a little cooler at night than it is now. It warmed up a bit a few weeks ago. But if you are fine at night now without a heater you will probably be okay year round. In Gdl, which is about the same climate as Chapala, I am comfortable year round without heating or cooling. It depends on how much exposure to the sun your rooms have. With good sun exposure rooms absorb enough heat during the day to be comfortable at night. Adobe walls help to even out the temperature.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

The weatherman here has the easiest job in the world. And yes the "official" low temperature reported at the airport is usually about 5ºC too low.


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

just remember too that here at lake chapala the temps inside your home depend a lot on the number of windows in your house and the direction they face. if you have only or primarily a north/south exposure at lake chapala, your inside temps will be lower than those of the folks who have eastern and particularly western exposures. the sun pouring through the western windows during the hot season at sunset will dramatically raise your inside temps and then the adobe walls will retain that heat through the night. 

conversely, having primarily a northern exposure during the colder months will mean that the house remains cold throughout the days and nights. and without any indoor heat sources, it can be quite cold overnight. 

personally, if i had a choice, i would choose a home with north/south exposures since i can always put on more clothes or blankets, but there's little i can do during the hot months with an east/west exposure! 

Start The Evolution Without Me! | Beware–Here be random thoughts, pointless ponders, meandering moments and misfired synapses!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Unlike last January/February, the weather has been really good throughout the bajio. We live at about 7700ft and until Friday night we hadn't been into the 30's this year(38 Friday night)
and very sunny w/60's & low 70's each day. Not sure weather will continue to hold but has been very good.


----------



## ronycoca (Oct 10, 2007)

*Best Climate in the world*



Krogl said:


> Hello and welcome to the forums. I will be moving to Ajijic the early part of April from Abbotsford BC and also have been searching the forums for areas where the humidity will not sap the strength out of me. From everything I've read Chapala has the second best climate in the world, I'm unsure what is #1.
> 
> From everything I've read you're experiencing typical weather. Not too shabby eh?


Nairobi, Kenya. I'll settle for number 2 except in May.


----------

